# Autobrite Tyre Gloss



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

*What is it?*

Autobrite Tyre Gloss

*What does it bring to the table?*

TyreGloss gives you a deep gloss to your tyres and all rubber surfaces. Made with special ingredients TyreGloss can be used on a regular basis. The liquid enables precise application and minimises the risk of sling being thrown onto adjacent body panels. Treated tyres will retain a rich gloss black finish that will last wash after wash for many weeks at a time. TyreGloss gives you a durable and stunning finish, easy to apply when using a tyre applicator or brush. You will be amazed at how far you can stretch the resulting film around the tyre without the need to add any more product. Once applied, leave to dry fully for 1-2 hours before driving. If this is not possible, wipe each tyre down gently with a microfibre towel immediatley before driving in order to minimise the risk of sling.

Application

For best results, tyres must be spotlessly clean and completely dry before use. Only 1-2 sprays of product are required per tyre, and these should be applied as thinly and evenly as possible using either a applicator pad or a tyre dressing applicator pad. 
*
What am I testing it on?*

Luna Grey SEAT Leon - Vredestein tyres.

*What do I think of it?*

Tyre dressings are a hard one, everyone likes a different look. This particular dressing offered a nice sheen with a gloss like look. I applied it using a stiff foam tyre dressing applicator and it was fairly easy to apply. I did go with 2 coats as some water sneaked on the tyre and it meant the dressing did not take in those areas. I used gloves while applying as I would recommend everyone does as tyre dressing is a messy sport.

A couple of pics - again I must apologise for the quality as at times the flash makes the picture a bit too bright. An overcast night wasn't helping matters at all!




























I did not experience any sling and that was having left the car just over 2 hours after applying before driving. So far it is lasting well in the torrential rain, around 500miles in. I suspect it will drop off after 4 weeks when I hit 1k miles - as many tyre dressings do. I consider it good durability on a dressing if it lasts me a month as I don't have an issue reapplying every month or so.

*Why should I buy it?*

If you like the AB range this one won't disappoint. At £7.00 for 500ml it will hardly break the bank and 500ml is likely to last for an eternity as you don't need huge amounts on the tyres to make them look like new again.

Thanks to Mark at Autobrite Direct Car Care Center for supplying this sample.


----------

